# ATTN: WRISTWATCH GEEKS



## brainsausage (Dec 9, 2015)

As noted in the title, I'd like some opinions from some of you watch aficionados out there. My second Nixon just bit the dust. I ordered a different model, received it in the mail this afternoon, and was nonplussed to say the least. It just feels and looks cheap. Figured it was time to be a grown up and invest in a proper watch. Did a little bit of research online over the last couple days before the Nixon arrived (I had a feeling it wasn't going to work out). I'm a big fan of Filson's gear and was eyeing these two models:








Up until I read some reviews online that mentioned that they're not really worth the money considering the overall build and the quality of the movement. So to sum it up, I'm looking for something with the following:

- field watch styling, very close to the above Filson's 
- durability, including water resistance(I'll be wearing this at the restaurant, so full submersion many times a day) 
- analog dial
- prefer a bracelet, but would consider anything but rubber/synthetics
- around 40mm case size. Nothing over 45
- quartz movement (I think...?)
- and finally, something that looks well made, but not ostentatious. Prefer matte finishes. Blacks, greys, and earth tones. 

My budget is around $600, but can stretch if it's worth it. Any suggestions?


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Dec 9, 2015)

Sell me all your shig kitaeji's and then buy one of these. You can get a dark face if you want but you will not regret it. Best everyday wear watch I've ever had.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Dec 9, 2015)

Smurfmacaw said:


> Sell me all your shig kitaeji's and then buy one of these. You can get a dark face if you want but you will not regret it. Best everyday wear watch I've ever had.



Are you like me in that you gave up trying to keep the calendar date correct?

EDIT - or was wondering if that's an older pic


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Dec 9, 2015)

old photo. Only have to adjust once per year at the end of Feb. Great watch, I love the workmanship that goes into one of these things. Not a George Daniels masterpiece (although he did invent the coaxial movement) but for something to wear every day it's pretty awesome. This one only loses about 2 seconds per month which is awesome for an automatic.


----------



## brainsausage (Dec 9, 2015)

Not really to my tastes, even if I had said shigs to sell...

If I could track down an authentic 40-50's era omega field watch however, well...

I do have two kidneys&#129300;


----------



## brainsausage (Dec 9, 2015)

Although I do rather like the case... What model is that?


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Dec 9, 2015)

brainsausage said:


> Although I do rather like the case... What model is that?



It's the Aqua Terra Annual Calendar. I like the clean lines and the fact i only have to set the day/date once a year is really nice. I've swapped for a couple of days with some guys i work with that have Rolexes but I've never bonded with a Rolex. Fine movement, nice watch but just not to my taste. My dad has a Patek Philip that I'll get someday in the way distant future....now that's a watch!!


----------



## spoiledbroth (Dec 9, 2015)

*shamefully hides fifteen dollar Casio a la Walken in Pulp Fiction*


----------



## brainsausage (Dec 9, 2015)

spoiledbroth said:


> *shamefully hides fifteen dollar Casio a la Walken in Pulp Fiction*



There's no shame in having that level of skill my friend!


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Dec 9, 2015)

I have a Victorinox titanium divemaster 500. Don't really care for the knives but they make some decent timepieces for the price point (I think I paid under $900 CAD at the time). The glass (I believe they technically call it something else?) is made of sapphire and after 7+ years doesn't have a scratch despite all the abuse it's seen


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Dec 10, 2015)

Yep, sapphire crystal is amazing. Revolutionized the watch industry. I'm hard on watches, always seem to bang them on something either at the gym or just on normal trips down the hallway. This one is holding up very well and it keeps great time. Got lucky and got one that isn't on the outer extremes of certification (+6-4 sec per day for COSC). I bought one for my wife (keeps her out of my hair for buying all the knives) for our anniversary this year and it keeps at least as good time a mine or even better maybe. The coaxial movement is superb.


----------



## brainsausage (Dec 10, 2015)

Slapping my head pretty hard that a didn't consider Victorinox...


----------



## sachem allison (Dec 10, 2015)

I'm a slow watch kinda guy. No need to be in a hurry. WWW. Slow-watches.com


----------



## Casaluz (Dec 10, 2015)

I would look into getting a Christopher Ward. They are magnificent http://www.christopherward.com/ukandinternationaldelivery.html


----------



## Chuckles (Dec 10, 2015)

I always liked Justin's. No idea on cost though. Post #38

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...-on-your-wrist?p=226885&viewfull=1#post226885


----------



## marc4pt0 (Dec 10, 2015)

I had a really nice long narrative typed up explaining why I'm afraid of having a nice watch, even though I've always wanted one, but somehow it was all erased when I left this window to search for a link of my current watch to post/share. 
This, in a perfect little nutshell, is a great example as to why I'm afraid to spend so much for something so cool. It'll get busted without a doubt. Won't stand a chance. Heck, I can't even keep a typed monolog explaining my fear/passion for a new watch, let alone this watch itself. 

I promised myself a gentleman's watch when I graduated college, but I dropped out instead. So then I promised myself the same watch when I graduated culinary. But post graduation I was piss broke and tied to the newly acquired "monkey in my back " named Student Loan Debt. 
That plus my girlfriend at the time thought it was crazy, selfish and stupid to fulfill this commemorative wish. 

Yes, today after all the money I've collectively spent on lesser expansive watches I could have a really "nice" one. I get that. But that nice watch would be worthless and busted by today. And that's my biggest fear.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Dec 10, 2015)

I loved that Lum Tec. I remember looking it up immediately after reading that post back when, and was a bit crestfallen. Way outside of my self-allowed watch budget. But in searching for that watch I discovered replicas. Perfect for me, but still pricey given my clumsy advise on watches. ..


----------



## panda (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## brainsausage (Dec 10, 2015)

Yeah, I hear ya Marc. That's why I'm hoping to find something on the rugged side. Which is what the Filson's tout themselves as. But supposedly the quartz movement in no way justifies the price tag. That and I'm looking for something that'll take up a bit less real estate on my wrist.


----------



## brainsausage (Dec 10, 2015)

Chuckles said:


> I always liked Justin's. No idea on cost though. Post #38
> 
> http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...-on-your-wrist?p=226885&viewfull=1#post226885



Those Lum Tec's are frickin awesome looking. And are about a grand over my budget&#128575;


----------



## WildBoar (Dec 10, 2015)

What is this word "budget"?

I thought it was banned on this forum...


----------



## marc4pt0 (Dec 10, 2015)

brainsausage said:


> Those Lum Tec's are frickin awesome looking. And are about a grand over my budget&#128575;



If you do a Google shopping search or ebay search you'll find them around the $500 mark. Still out of my league though.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Dec 10, 2015)

WildBoar said:


> What is this word "budget"?
> 
> I thought it was banned on this forum...



And I was waiting for you on this thread. Figured you'd join in soon!


----------



## WildBoar (Dec 10, 2015)

Sadly I learned a few months ago 'budget' is even more verboten when it comes to watches then knives. Dang entry prices are more than a damascus Burke. One nice watch could keep a knife knut fat and happy with customs for a year.


----------



## brainsausage (Dec 10, 2015)

marc4pt0 said:


> If you do a Google shopping search or ebay search you'll find them around the $500 mark. Still out of my league though.



Yeah, the badass one that chuckles linked to is still pushing 1500+ though.


----------



## brainsausage (Dec 10, 2015)

Casaluz said:


> I would look into getting a Christopher Ward. They are magnificent http://www.christopherward.com/ukandinternationaldelivery.html



Those are very handsome watches, and right around my price point for a couple models. I worry about how well they'd stand up to daily wear and tear though...


----------



## Cheeks1989 (Dec 10, 2015)

If you are not opposed to pre owned you can open up the field a little bit. watchrecon.com just type what you are looking for.


----------



## brainsausage (Dec 10, 2015)

WildBoar said:


> Sadly I learned a few months ago 'budget' is even more verboten when it comes to watches then knives. Dang entry prices are more than a damascus Burke. One nice watch could keep a knife knut fat and happy with customs for a year.



I keep catching myself doing a rundown of which knives I could pick up for the same price of the watches I'm considering.


----------



## johnstoc (Dec 10, 2015)

More of an aviator-style watch, but you could consider the  Jorg Gray 6500. I've run it hard for several years, the "scratch resistant mineral crystal" lens is in decent shape considering what I've put it through (I work with large rough hardened steel castings) and can be replaced if necessary. I received it as a gift but at $400 I'd buy it again if I lost it. Looks sharp and I've been really happy with it but my watch-geek game is all but non-existent, probably a good thing for my wallet. For other reasons mentioned in this thread I couldn't bring myself to spend much more than that.

There is also some history behind it which may be good or bad depending on your views. It's the "official" watch of the US secret service and also worn by the current US president. Jorg Gray makes a commemorative version with Obama mentioned on the battery cover, and standard / non-commemorative version. Only difference is the text/logo engraved on the battery cover (nothing visible while wearing.)


----------



## spoiledbroth (Dec 10, 2015)

brainsausage said:


> There's no shame in having that level of skill my friend!


lol well played indeed!


----------



## brainsausage (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks for all the suggestions gents. Decided to go with one of these suckers:





Victorinox 241518. Suits the majority of my needs appearance and performance wise, and I found it for a ridiculously low price with a no questions asked return policy. Thanks winter solstice sales! I'll probably switch out the band for a stainless bracelet sooner than later if it passes my nit-pickedness. I'll report back if anyone's interested.


----------



## Chuckles (Dec 10, 2015)

I really like that one. If I ever wander into Portland to buy you a beer don't be surprised if you see that watch on my wrist.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Dec 10, 2015)

Funny, as I'm also a fan and now currently wondering if I'm fan enough to splurge for this one. .


----------



## brainsausage (Dec 10, 2015)

Well, I'll keep you chaps updated. Should arrive by middle of next week.


----------



## lancep (Dec 11, 2015)

brainsausage said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions gents. Decided to go with one of these suckers:
> 
> View attachment 29974
> 
> ...



I presume you realize that watch is an automatic, not a quartz. From the perspective of watch nuts, that is a big plus, since it has a real mechanical movement in it, rather than a quartz movement. No quartz watch is really worth any significant price from the point of view of a watch lover.

Nevertheless, the couple of comments. First, this watch will need to be serviced every few years (likely every 2 or 3), so you will need to budget for that. Also, if you don't wear it (automatic is wound by your arm's movement) or wind it, it will stop running after something like 48 hours -- depending on how long the 'power reserve' lasts. Then, you will need to reset the time and, more importantly, the date. If you change the date when the watch is between say 11pm and 2 am (when the date mechanism is moving the calendar wheel), it can damage the movement, so read your user's manual about that.

Good luck with the watch.


----------



## brainsausage (Dec 11, 2015)

Yep, I am aware. Thanks fo the heads up though. I did a little research and this model has fairly accurate and reliable movement, especially at the price. I believe the power reserve is around 40 hours. If I do take a liking to this model, I'll be wearing it 12-14 hours a day, so it'll be interesting to see how well it operates in that respect. I originally was looking at Quartz just based on durability, but I think I may have been a bit off with that thinking. And I'm not too concerned if it loses 10-20 seconds a day. Thanks for the info regarding the date I wasn't aware that could be a potential issue.


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Dec 11, 2015)

Hmmmm, perhaps I should try to find where I put my Rolex diver! Haven't worn it in 15 years since cell phones became small enough to fit in pocket. I bet I could get a few nice knives outta it.


----------



## WildBoar (Dec 11, 2015)

Rolexs appear to fetch some good $$ after a few years.


----------



## brainsausage (Dec 11, 2015)

Chicagohawkie said:


> Hmmmm, perhaps I should try to find where I put my Rolex diver! Haven't worn it in 15 years since cell phones became small enough to fit in pocket. I bet I could get a few nice knives outta it.



On the link that Chuckles shared there's a lot of talk about rolexes, sounds like they hold their value pretty well.


----------



## panda (Feb 4, 2017)

just snagged one of these off the bay.





nearly double what my last hamilton cost, slippery slope..


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Feb 4, 2017)

"Watches. Dress watches or plain watches tell me the person is not a very physical individual or does not lead a physically demanding existence. Heavy-duty watches like G-Shocks are an indicator of the need for durability, which might indicate a certain toughness about a person. Expensive watches like Sinn or the like generally tell me the person will not go physical for small reasons, but if they do it will be serious."

(From a book on violence research, "Campfire Tales From Hell: Musings on Martial Arts, Survival, Bouncing, and General Thug Stuff")


----------



## Bill13 (Feb 4, 2017)

That's a seriously nice looking watch, now I want one. Thanks panda.


----------



## khashy (Feb 4, 2017)

brainsausage said:


> Those are very handsome watches, and right around my price point for a couple models. I worry about how well they'd stand up to daily wear and tear though...



These are very good watches. Britsh brand, swiss made. They only sell direct via the web and bang for the buck is well up there. If you are considering a mechanical movement, Good pieces there. They have sales on very frequently so if you are considering this and are not in a hurry, wait a bit for a sale of some sort.

I do second Hamiltons. It was between a Hamilton and a CW for me until I found that I can get a brand new Baume et Mercier in the states from JomaShop for an unbelievable price. This is what I ended up getting as I was after a chrono:

http://www.jomashop.com/baume-mercier-8591.html


----------



## panda (Feb 4, 2017)

bill, isn't it? it's very understated yet elegant still. my favorite part admittedly is the strap, i havent seen anything else quite like it. i used my tax return to fund the purchase, you should too.


----------



## skewed (Feb 4, 2017)

I really like my Hamilton Khaki. I wasn't fond of the strap so I swapped it out for a panatime thick leather strap with pre-v buckle. That Ti Khaki looks great!


----------



## DamageInc (Feb 5, 2017)

I'm gonna try to get my hands on an Urban Jürgensen BIG8 at some point later this year. A steel diver's watch just doesn't go too well for formal occasions.


----------



## khashy (Feb 5, 2017)

DamageInc said:


> I'm gonna try to get my hands on an Urban Jürgensen BIG8 at some point later this year. A steel diver's watch just doesn't go too well for formal occasions.



Beautiful watch, many $$$$. would live one, I really the stuff they have come up with post the revival of the brand and now that it's back in Danish hands.

Look forward to pictures when you get it


----------



## Noodle Soup (Feb 5, 2017)

My latest watch is a British brand Nite. I bought it because its tritium tubes are the brightest I've found. I really hate watches with painted on luminance that starts out bright as a neon beer sign but fade to unreadable after a couple of hours. Case in point-Lum-Tec watches.


----------



## Duckfat (Feb 5, 2017)

I still regret not snatching up an omega SeaMaster at Costco several years back when they had them for or a little over 1K. Personally I really dig the Filson watch in the OP. I've been wearing a Submariner for over two decades and I could still get back every penny I paid for it so in the end I expect like most things value is fairly subjective. If I were buying a new one today I'd probably have to go with Shinola.


----------



## trvn (Feb 5, 2017)

watchuseek.com has a forum that's even bigger and more active than this one if anyone want to go down that rabbit hole too. Watch recon, as someone already noted, is another go to for used watches


----------



## Cheeks1989 (Feb 5, 2017)

Watchuseek is where I buy my watches. Great community aswell.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Feb 5, 2017)

I like trying and trading watches as much as knives. Nothing too expensive as my lifestyle is rather tough on them. Big G-Shock fan for in the kitchen.


----------



## inzite (Feb 6, 2017)

DamageInc said:


> I'm gonna try to get my hands on an Urban Jürgensen BIG8 at some point later this year. A steel diver's watch just doesn't go too well for formal occasions.



this one has the breguet look going on.


----------



## DamageInc (Feb 6, 2017)

inzite said:


> this one has the breguet look going on.



Urban Jürgensen predates Breguet.

Regarding the guilloche dial, Breguet has long since moved over to doing it the cheap & easy way, where instead of doing it on a solid silver dial, they do it on a gold dial and then paint it silver. This is a cheaper process because of the softness of the gold, but the guilloche pattern isn't as "clean" as when done on silver. Urban Jürgensen still do their dials in silver, the right way to do it.

https://www.urbanjurgensen.com/legacy/craftsmanship/guilloche

Also, the hands on a Breguet are most often stamped out and then chemically blued. Again, UJ goes more than one step beyond.

https://www.urbanjurgensen.com/legacy/craftsmanship/hands


----------



## inzite (Feb 6, 2017)

DamageInc said:


> Urban Jürgensen predates Breguet.
> 
> Regarding the guilloche dial, Breguet has long since moved over to doing it the cheap & easy way, where instead of doing it on a solid silver dial, they do it on a gold dial and then paint it silver. This is a cheaper process because of the softness of the gold, but the guilloche pattern isn't as "clean" as when done on silver. Urban Jürgensen still do their dials in silver, the right way to do it.
> 
> ...



definitely notches above a breguet!


----------



## jaknil (Feb 6, 2017)

I´ve looked at a multiplude of watches before finaly buying this one:
http://manniche.com/product/cph-st1/

I´ve been picky, resulting in that I haven´t been using a watch in aprox 8 years. 
Now I wear this every day. 
It´s a limited collection of only 50 in black, and 50 in white.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Feb 6, 2017)

@NO ChoP everyone considers G's just another digital watch until they worn one for several years and find it still doesn't look worn 

Maybe someone can get them do to a version with a crox/diamond loaded armband, a contactless thermometer/FLIR and several easy to operate timers


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 6, 2017)

ChefWatch (tm) :cool2:


----------

